
Microsoft Announces Windows 10 - nimeshneema
http://live.theverge.com/microsoft-windows-9-event-live-blog/
======
tdicola
What in the world is an Arduino Yun doing in this picture of Windows devices:
[http://files.tested.com/photos/2014/09/30/68049-windows_prod...](http://files.tested.com/photos/2014/09/30/68049-windows_product_family_9-30-event-741x416.png)

See item on farthest left, it's an Arduino Yun board without the sticker:
[http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardYun?from=Products.Ardu...](http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardYun?from=Products.ArduinoYUN)

The Yun has a 400mhz MIPS processor (and an 8-bit AVR for Arduino
compatibility) that runs Linux and I would wager will never run a variant of
Windows 10. Did somebody in marketing or whatever just search for Arduino and
slap the first picture they saw on the slide?

~~~
Retric
Those are vary similar boards, but I don't think there identical. On the
bottom right of the Arduino there are 4 holes that line up with six others on
the left side of the board. Note how there not parrellel with the bottom. Now
compare that with the windows show it's got a line on the left bit it's not
continued on the right side.

My guess is it's a different Arduino board or an x86 board that's trying to
fit the same form factor which uses similar chips in similar places.

~~~
realcul
It looks like an Intel Gallieo Board

[http://dev.windows.com/en-us/featured/Windows-Developer-
Prog...](http://dev.windows.com/en-us/featured/Windows-Developer-Program-for-
IoT)

------
azatris
I would personally like to see good defaults (I don't understand the big icons
on taskbar nor any forced integration with any Microsoft markets), workspaces
(more than 2) and flexible customization of visuals (not just transparency,
colours and fonts) and some kind of a package manager for programs (at least
set a standard/options for new installations of third-party programs to bind
their update servers with a windows package manager). Perhaps a selection of
normal user vs power user on installation would be welcome.

I know I'm describing Linux desktop environments, but I have problems with
drivers and hardware managers on Linux distros (with my T420) and I don't
think the desktop environments are polished as much as Windowses and Mac OS's
are. It feels like I have to put that extra effort in just to get things set
up correctly. (I've used Gnome, Xfce and awesome)

~~~
arthurfm
> some kind of a package manager for programs

Microsoft's Windows Management Framework v5.0 will include PowerShell OneGet
[1]. This is probably the closest thing to a package manager in Windows.

[1]
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/keithmayer/archive/2014/04/16/wha...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/keithmayer/archive/2014/04/16/what-
s-new-in-powershell-getting-started-with-oneget-in-one-line-with-
powershell-5-0.aspx)

~~~
cheald
[https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/) \- apt-get for Windows,
basically. It's not as capable as its Linux brethren, but it's perfectly
usable, and it takes a lot of pain out of setting up a Windows box. "cinst
GoogleChrome" is as painless as you'd expect.

------
devindotcom
"One product family. One platform. One store. Windows... One. Wait no, _Ten_."

This level of cluelessness from Microsoft's branding team would be stunning if
it hadn't been the rule for a decade and more. The OS itself looks nice,
though.

~~~
richbradshaw
The presenter said that Windows 1 had been done already, and showed a photo of
Bill with a floppy disk.

Not sure what would be better - WinX? Windows One? WindOne? W1ndows?

~~~
potatolicious
Windows 1.0 was 28 years ago. There will be exactly _zero_ confusion if they
recycled the (IMO superior) name.

~~~
ceejayoz
Until the next version.

Windows One 2? Windows 360? Windows 12?

~~~
seanflyon
We have already established the One comes after 360.

~~~
msh
I thought it went one s, one x, one and one....

~~~
shitlord
Where does OnePlus fall into all this?

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting. Seems like they have capitulated on all the major complaints.
Although strategically calling it 10 messes up the 'only odd number Windows
are worth using' mantra :-).

Did they mention if it will run on ARM? Not the RT nonsense but full up all
APIs Windows? I am sort of expecting them to poke back at Intel after the
divorce.

~~~
stinos
_capitulated on all the major complaints_

Or you could call it _listened to_

~~~
ChuckMcM
I would expect they are always listening and evaluating. Capitulation being
the change of their assertion that Windows 8 features were 'best' and then
going back to the way they were in Windows 7. The reasons for that change of
opinion might be that they listened to customer complaints, it might be that
they compared adoption rates of this version of Windows to the previous
version, or it might be something else.

So when the opinion changes from what it was, to something it was previously,
I see that as capitulation. When an opinion changes from what it was, to
something new, I see that as advancement.

It isn't a negative evaluation, its a statement of direction of change.

~~~
stinos
I can follow that reasoning, though I always looked at their _Windows 8
features were 'best'_ statements as pure marketing instead of an actual
assertion (you know, like commercials for washing powder which somehow gets
better than the previous version every couple of months) - no way everyone at
MS was really considering it 'best'. The idea of the hybrid-style OS isn't all
that bad, but the way it came out wasn't exactly top notch.

------
maskedinvader
ctr+V will finally work as paste in command prompt. Finally !

~~~
jlebar
It's hilarious that this makes it into the demo.

~~~
Someone1234
It is hilarious how terrible the terminal emulator is on Windows in general.

It wasn't a big deal with CMD as, frankly, CMD barely got touched since
forever. But they've been actively developing Powershell now for many years
but yet shoved it into the same antiquated terminal emulator.

I'm glad they're at least looking at it. Next up hopefully Control Panel.
Barely changed since Windows 95 and subpar relative to what Apple do in OS X.

~~~
bentcorner
It's (I think) symptomatic of an organization that prioritizes new-hotness
work over old-and-busted work.

------
mattcwilson
I stumbled on this on Google and got incredibly confused:
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/m...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/microsoft-skips--too-good--windows-9--jumps-to-windows-10.html)

~~~
Fjolsvith
You must have missed the "April Fools Joke" part at the end of the article.

------
bane
I would really like some new version of Windows, regardless of the number, to
really rethink the install/uninstall process. Really sandbox new software in
and when you uninstall it, it really absolutely removes everything, instead of
leaving garbage all over the system.

And also to improve the install process, let's please move beyond the install
wizard. The user shouldn't have to click "next" 5 screens in a row where there
are no options of any kind. Something more OS X-like would be nice.

~~~
bcbrown
That was the hope with the Windows Store. Unfortunately it was Metro only.

~~~
guardian5x
Rumors are, that the Windows Store in Win10 will feature a lot more content
than Metro Apps, including Desktops Apps, and other content.

\- [http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-windows-store-to-
suppo...](http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-windows-store-to-support-more-
than-modern-apps)

------
ConnorBoyd
They're really bad at numbering. First the Xbox One, and now this

~~~
yaeger
Looking forward to the next windows. Windows 360. Oh no, Windows 365. Yeah,
that's better. Comes bundled with Office 365 and you have to rent it for a
monthly fee. And if you are behind with a payment, the thing refuses to boot
or will only let you view your files in read-only mode or something.

------
mappu
They have three main buttons on the taskbar now (start, search, workspaces) -
anyone remember the Chicago betas?
[http://i.imgur.com/MZoowWG.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/MZoowWG.jpg)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Man, I miss those days!

------
u124556
Workspaces! I've been using them in Linux since 10 years ago.

~~~
troymc
Here's the Wikipedia article about their history:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_desktop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_desktop)

------
Max_Horstmann
What's the internal version number going to be? 6.3, or are they jumping to
7.0?

~~~
mappu
8.1 is NT 6.3 (if your program declares the correct manifest, otherwise it
shows 6.2). My bet is on 6.4, or perhaps a larger jump within 6.x (like how ME
was 4.90)

------
midolzzzz
Technically we're still waiting on Windows 7. ;-)

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ms72...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ms724832\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
themoonbus
"Going forward, Microsoft is planning to make regular, smaller updates to the
Windows 10 codebase, rather than pushing out new major updates years apart"

Sounds familiar. Do all operating systems stop at 10 now?

~~~
mark_l_watson
That sounds like a good idea to me - one version with frequent small free
updates.

~~~
themoonbus
I agree. I think the age of massive OS overhauls is over, especially since all
OS's are starting to look rather similar.

------
pathikrit
My check list to switch to Windows:

[x] Multiple desktops

[ ] Command line package manager like OSX's brew

[ ] Unified application install/upgrade center

[ ] Better terminal (tabs, anti-aliased fonts, split view)

[ ] Basic GNU utils (grep, ssh, find)

~~~
leetNightshade
Concerning your second item: I'm not sure how it compares, but there's
chocolatey: [https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/)

Concerning #4 there's Console2, ConEmu, and Cmder which is a package with
ConEmu.

There are solutions for all but one of the above, which I mention because Brew
isn't an Apple driven solution, so I assume you don't mind other decent
solutions not provided by Microsoft.

~~~
pathikrit
Yes, I am fine with non Microsoft solutions. Chocolatey is good but is very
sparse when it comes to packages. Also, it is no match for
[brewcask]([http://caskroom.io/](http://caskroom.io/)). Updated my checklist -
thanks for the list

------
daigoba66
I get the feeling there was a major overhaul of development and engineering
since Windows 8, and this is the result. It reminds me of the reset that was
done after the "failure" of Windows Vista.

And there is definitely an underlying tone of "we were wrong, but we're going
to fix it" when it comes to the many UI paradigm shifts introduced in Windows
8.

------
rootbear
I guess they have OS X envy? Or just putting even more distance between this
version and Windows 8? An odd choice.

~~~
joeclark77
Apple did it first. Apple also skipped version 9 to go right to "X".

~~~
lr
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_9](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_9)

~~~
joeclark77
Oh I remember the release, but it was a complete bluff/joke. System 9 was
really just an incremental update of System 8, but it was given a new number
because (a) they were still years away from finishing OS X, which we had been
promised for half a decade, and (b) you can charge money if you give the OS a
new number.

------
yuhong
So nothing have been said about the support lifecycle so far. I wish they
could delay Win7's end of mainstream support until after Win10 releases at
least. Yes, this includes bumping extended support until 2021.

~~~
Maarten88
Why is that important? Windows 7 extended support will provide security
patches until january 2020.

~~~
yuhong
Yes, this includes bumping extended support until 2021.

------
dubcanada
So they made Windows 10 what Windows 8 should have been (I have no idea who
made the decision to do that dumb metro thing. But it is a nightmare for
anyone). And added things that existed in Linux since 1985?

~~~
SilkRoadie
This is the Microsoft way. Take Vista and Windows 7. With Vista they tried
something new. In Windows 7 they fixed it. In 8 they tried something new...
and the cycle continues.

Personally I don't mind the start menu being fullscreen. What really bugs me
is how I have 2 incompatible desktops. I have my desktop which I have had
since Windows 95. I then have some weird application space and jumping between
the two is really unintuitive.

My bigger gripe is the name. Windows 10... It's PHP all over again.

Windows 7. Windows 8. Windows 9? No.. far to logical. Lets call it 10. Perhaps
because it is 10 years since 95? I don't know. Still feels wrong.

Like PHP

PHP 3 PHP 4 PHP 5 PHP 7...............

~~~
sremani
95 -> 98 -> 2000 -> XP -> Vista -> 7 -> 8 -> 10 do you see anything logical in
the entire progression. I kind of get it what they were saying from 8 to 10
jump, that we are making a leap with this version over the previous one -
because of the whole "universal" unification of devices of various form
factors.

Unlike many people here, I do not know the "pulse of average people", so I
really do not know how this will play out.

~~~
buckbova
Win2000 was more for business and a successor of WinNT.

WinME was the successor to Win98SE and it was absolute trash.

------
vlunkr
Man that start menu is getting huge and complex. I really didn't miss is in
the brief time I spent with Windows 8, but I guess enough people did to make
them completely backpedal.

------
html5web
Lol! Where is Windows 9?

~~~
DanWaterworth
They started making it and it went wrong. Don't mention it to them; it's still
a sensitive topic.

------
xngzng
Should have brand it Windows X 10.0.

------
atmosx
Reading the comments made me laugh so hard... Was hilarious! Thanks guys and
thanks MS!

------
pjmlp
I want it. Looks quite good.

------
solrwnd
Hope os disk space usage will become sensible and winsxs is fixed or gone.

------
ksec
Doesn;t seem like anything new at all. More like Tweaks to Windows 8.

------
xster
Such a backpedal from Windows 8's metro. Windows 7 almost made the title bars
non ugly and now we're back to Windows 95 style title bars.

~~~
sdegutis
> _Windows 7 almost made the title bars non ugly and now we 're back to
> Windows 95 style title bars._

That's like, your opinion, man.

~~~
sdegutis
Make up your mind HN. Either you love my comment or you hate it. Let's not
have any of this upvote-and-downvote-to-0-karma stuff.

~~~
dragonwriter
HN users don't share one mind, each has their own.

These minds don't always agree.

------
mserdarsanli
Still not open source.

------
ceejayoz
2013 April Fools: [http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/m...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2613504/microsoft-
windows/microsoft-skips--too-good--windows-9--jumps-to-windows-10.html)

~~~
winslow
Nice find! I was actually quite excited about "Windows 9". Now that it's
called Windows 10 I get this feeling of political bullshit within Microsoft
and some higher ups not knowing what they are doing and demanding it be called
Win 10. I just kind of have to laugh at this number jump.

------
bungle
Windows 9: The Missing Floppies

or The Missing Eloppies

